# Time again for the Huckin Clyde thread



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

OK big boys let's see you hittin it. I'll go first. 230 lbs on a 2005 Turner 6-pack.


----------



## syn (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice shots.:thumbsup:


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Not exactly huckin, but as close as I get.
220# (then) riding a Planet X Jack Flash.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

240 with the camelback, riding the bullit in these pics 

Northstar last season


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

240 without gear, Flow drop at Mammoth.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

One of the few shots I got of me huckin on my "00 RFX.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Are you guys serious? Only 3 clydes on this board who get the tires more than 12" off the ground. Where you at clyde huckers


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

dscot420 said:


> Are you guys serious? Only 3 clydes on this board who get the tires more than 12" off the ground. Where you at clyde huckers


Well, for one thing, El C, kazlx and yourself have set the bar pretty damn high. Plus, I don't have a photographer follow me around as I (sometimes accidently :blush: ) drop off of things.

I'll do my part and bring a friend and try to get some air next time I ride. :thumbsup:

Patrick


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok then another shot.
Not that I am trying to keep up with El C, Kaz or Dscot................:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

here is me going the biggest ever.......oh at 42 years old too

14 foot down and 8 feet out (verticle 14 feet....from take off to tip of landing 17 feet

some old shots too


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> here is me going the biggest ever.......oh at 42 years old too


here is another


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Keeping it alive...


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

jeesh. if i'm ever as far off the ground as any of these pics the landing is not going to be pretty....


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

dscot420 said:


> Are you guys serious? Only 3 clydes on this board who get the tires more than 12" off the ground. Where you at clyde huckers


OK, I remembered I had this pic. With the little hop off the lip I think I got at least 14" of air, and if you look at my front wheel it's actually over two feet up in the air.    Yes, I'm clipped in, with two water bottles and although you can't see it, my seatpost is still jacked up from my XC ride.

Edit: I forgot to include this obligatory info - 260lbs on a Kona Hoss.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

hey....how is kona geometry typically? are they typically pretty long in the top tube?

i've got an issue where i can't seem to find a frame that is right for me because it seems my upper torso is longer than my lower torso. i have a 30" inseam, but always feel cramped on a medium (say...18" or so frame) because i'm mostly finding 22" top tubes. 

the bike fit guides all say i need around a 28-29" cockpit....but a 17.5" seat tube. almost sounds like a huge bmx bike!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

airtime


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*It aint much:*

but it's all I have access to at the moment. If I think about it I'll put up a couple more later, maybe, perhaps...

It's one bike and 35-45 lbs ago (I'm @ about 250 now).

Brock...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ImaKlyde said:


> but it's all I have access to at the moment. If I think about it I'll put up a couple more later, maybe, perhaps...
> 
> It's one bike and 35-45 lbs ago (I'm @ about 250 now).
> 
> Brock...


just keep on moving:thumbsup: ....good pic man.....


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I dont really huck because I havent gotten that far but heres me:

230lbs on an '06 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki and one shot on a '99 KHS Alite budget SS build:


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> just keep on moving:thumbsup: ....good pic man.....


Some of the guys at the shop I frequent used to cringe when we would tell stories of "hucking" when I was at my "height" of 300+. They said I was the best advertisement for the brand of bike I used to ride (in the photo) since it took so much abuse...

I'm leaving on a road trip tomorrow AM with a buddy so hopefully we will both bring cameras and have some good shots when I get back. Keep the rubber side down folks and enjoy the ride.

Brock...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ImaKlyde said:


> Some of the guys at the shop I frequent used to cringe when we would tell stories of "hucking" when I was at my "height" of 300+. They said I was the best advertisement for the brand of bike I used to ride (in the photo) since it took so much abuse...
> 
> I'm leaving on a road trip tomorrow AM with a buddy so hopefully we will both bring cameras and have some good shots when I get back. Keep the rubber side down folks and enjoy the ride.
> 
> Brock...


good 4 you........so many people get hung up doing huge drops....if you have pictures of 1 or 2 footers.....just post them.......having fun and a passion can be any size....just keep having fun


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*I hate jumps*

But since I know i won't become a better rider until I get over the fear, my son and I screw around with home made ramps in the parking lot next to my house. Here's a sequence we took this afternoon. The only way I can even claim "going big" is the size of the rider.

PS. It won't let me post in sequence for some reason.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> But since I know i won't become a better rider until I get over the fear, my son and I screw around with home made ramps in the parking lot next to my house. Here's a sequence we took this afternoon. The only way I can even claim "going big" is the size of the rider.


Hey Bob,

If you line the ramp up to launch over the set of curbs you can call it a "gap" jump. 

I agree about the "big rider" = "going big", regardless of the size of the jump or drop. Someday I'm gonna sit down and work out the math/physics that shows the differences in forces produced by a 160lb rider vs. and a 260lb rider for a given drop/jump. Then we can all feel better about our (relatively) smaller "going big". 

Patrick


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*The Gap is coming soon*



PCinSC said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> If you line the ramp up to launch over the set of curbs you can call it a "gap" jump.
> 
> Patrick


If you look at where I landed, I need to get up more momentum go get across the gap between the curbs. There is only one spot to do it, as the lot on the near side of that curb is short, except for one spot where a small driveway extends from the lot down the side of a building (I'll post a pic later). I can line up the ramp so that I have it in front of the driveway and give me plenty of room and time to stop after I've cleared the gap. Until then I have to continue practicing this ramp and get more consistent with distance and landing. Trust me, the shots I put up were not indicative of some of the short, nose first landings I did today.

Thanks for the encourgemet, Patrick.

Bob


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*Sorry, Bob*

I hate to spoil it for you, but that jump looks like trouble waiting to happen. That is the sort of jump I would have made at age ten out of stolen plywood and bricks. If you try raising that to make it a gap jump, it'll collapse and you'll endo for sure.:eekster:


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Try 9*



Guyechka said:


> I hate to spoil it for you, but that jump looks like trouble waiting to happen. That is the sort of jump I would have made at age ten out of stolen plywood and bricks. If you try raising that to make it a gap jump, it'll collapse and you'll endo for sure.:eekster:


My 9 year old son made it of stolen wood and bricks!!   

I guess we're pressing our luck. It's the second time we did it. Back to the drawing board.

Bob


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> But since I know i won't become a better rider until I get over the fear, my son and I screw around with home made ramps in the parking lot next to my house. Here's a sequence we took this afternoon. The only way I can even claim "going big" is the size of the rider.
> 
> PS. It won't let me post in sequence for some reason.


*hell yeah !!!!!!!*

keep the pics of progress coming.......very sweet


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

*Resurrection*

We need more, new clyde hucking pics. I've got a coupla' new mini-hucks to share, as I grow a sack I'll post more. Stats: 270lbs on my newly built '02 Turner RFX. Yeah baby.

Blurry 2ft. to flat, can barely make out the fork compression.










This one's a solid 30" drop.


----------



## El Negro (May 19, 2006)

*Cow Canyon Drop*

Here's a little drop I drop did way back in the day, right off the fire road headed up to the top of Cow Canyon(Verdi, NV). Need to start bringing the camera more often, or actually use it when I do.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

Whizzler, on my Reign. 205#, buck naked.

Reign held up pretty well (did the GLC drops too). But I would have been more comfortable on a big bike. *Which I'm gonna get TOMORROW!* 
Happy birthday to me! 

I'm pretty new to the "hucking" part. But once it gets under your skin... you're done.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

Personally, if I wasn't afraid of my bike exploding on impact, I'd do a lot of jumps and drops. As it is, my bike just can't take it. I'm still saving up for something that will...


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Oldie, but I like. From one of the Santa Cruz MTBR group rides. Sorry, don't remember the name of the photographer or I would give credit. Effect wasn't intentional, but it has an interesting look. About a 3.5' log drop with off-camber sketch run in.


----------



## stalin (Aug 3, 2006)

Me doing a jump at Markham Park in South Florida

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=3791624244429204594&hl=en


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

I'll get pics of me hucking my trek 4300 later 225# /w gear.  should be interesting.


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Some nice photos in here, let's see some more


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know if this counts, but I don't have many pictures.









6'5, 245+ gear.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that counts...very cool too


OneBadWagon said:


> I don't know if this counts, but I don't have many pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*I'll add a few.*

6-3" 240
















































That's all for now.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*Meatbag in Spaaaaacceee*

*I wouldn't call mine hucks but I do manage to get both wheels off the ground from time to time:*


----------



## madmatt665 (Apr 19, 2007)

stalin said:


> Me doing a jump at Markham Park in South Florida


Sounds more like Beirut.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Some more recent pics from Diablo FR Park. Some are blurry, sorry about that.

Four-footer.









Little Double.









Video.
https://i177.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vid177.photobucket.com/albums/w219/be350ka/PatrickDrop-2.flv

Anyone else have updates?


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

*6'5" and a svelte 250# without the gear*

Once in awhile I'll get the gajones to try something...it doesn't happen often though.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

6' 7" 235lbs But was much more 6 months ago.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

You all make me so jealous. At 285lbs gravity has a firm lock on me and I can't huck:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

EDDIE JONES said:


> You all make me so jealous. At 285lbs gravity has a firm lock on me and I can't huck:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


Man... I was 318 lbs 6 months ago, and was still hitten stuff as big as I am now. I would have to agree you can't move around as much or as fast, but don't let it get the best of you! You can do it!


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

I know I can, but at my age and weight when you hit the ground bones tend to crack


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Tell me about it! I did a face plant a few months back, from about 13 actual feet up.It hurt for a long time! Chipped my cheek bone with a full face on, bruised to all get out, and I'm still going. If you have this in you, it's too hard to try and quit because it's a part of what makes you! I'll be riding like this till my body stops.


----------



## "Chandler" (Jun 11, 2007)

Heres a few. . . 6 ft 6 inch 240 LB Clyde on an XL SC Heckler.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

6'6 215lbs

First things first...here's my little 6' huck with none other than our OP, El Chingon standing guard for the sake of perspective. (I was about 240lbs at the time)









I'll bring the XC weenie hucking...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

And here's my buddy Jon.
Former Path Bike Shop employee and now a teacher.

Not bad for an XC helmet and no gloves. =)

Oh yeah, he's 6'3 and about 235lbs.



































(p.s. rear end cracked on this landing)


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice shots E dub. Here are some more of my fat butt gettin off the ground.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

StinkyOne said:


> . Here are some more of my fat butt gettin off the ground.


nice shots....the last 3 look photoshoped because the tires are all effed up....look at them closely....love webb by the way


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah they do. That kinda sucks. Is that cause I had to shrink them alot from the original picture?


----------



## merc51 (Jul 4, 2006)

300 lbs. with gear on a 2001 Santa Cruz Bullit @ Hawes trail, Mesa, AZ







:thumbsup:


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Tons 'o fun


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Padre said:


> And here's my buddy Jon.
> Former Path Bike Shop employee and now a teacher.
> 
> Not bad for an XC helmet and no gloves. =)
> ...


woah.....just woah.


----------



## grumpyneal (May 14, 2007)

*Hardtail Clydesdale Pride*

210#, no pads, no gloves, clipless pedals over a big ol gap on exit 27! - All mountain stupidity!


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow! This thread has really come alive since I originally posted it. Keep em coming. Here's some newer stuff of me. Still 6"2. Still 230 lbs.


----------



## rescue6 (Dec 11, 2007)

I want to start huckin again . I am at 275# right now on a hard tail what would you all recomend for a new full suspension bike. that would work for me and a little air time. I cant afford anything over about $2300 right now but upgrades are not a problem if i have a great frame


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

My old Kona Stinky took some beating from me. It held up to me for over 2 years, and is now just sitting in a box waiting to be ridden again by a new owner.
My friend is a big guy and rides a Transition BottleRocket and loves it.


----------



## merc51 (Jul 4, 2006)

You're right at the price of a new Santa Cruz Bullit.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

A couple more from recent times....2 hucks, and one reverse huck. The bike pictured is the 08 XL Turner Highline.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

This ain't no huck, but it's the only one I have of me with both tires off the ground at the same time. Not that much vert, but it did fall with the slope a little.

Some of the shots above of guys going big w/out gear, man...bigger nuts/guts than I have.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

I love reverse hucks!


----------



## TBob (Feb 18, 2004)

240 - 98 Quasi Moto


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice shots Bob. I love Sedona.


----------



## jimbvrly (Jan 3, 2007)

This past fall. North Shore of Massachusetts. Myself.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

madmatt665 said:


> Sounds more like Beirut.


There is a gunrange not too far away from the trails at Markham........ironicly, there is a trail called "gunrange" that runs right along said gunrange.....sometimes those loud shotguns goin off catch you off gaurd.....really sounds more like you should be ducking for cover rather than riding......


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Went for a ride yesterday on our xc trail.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

You buggers are going to get me killed. Looking are all these photos of big guys getting some air time is going to get me to have a go this weekend. There's a jump zone near me and I'm going to see if I can't get my 6'4" 230lb arse to clear some of the smaller doubles.

I'll post pictures of my xrays on Monday. 


How much extra speed do you think you need to carry compared to smaller riders?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Depends on how you go off the lip! If you pop it, not much because you can drift it with more height. The lower you jump the faster you'll have to go to clear it. Sometimes it's better to over shoot it than come up short!


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

You guys are skinney....tomorrow I will take a pic of me popping off my 30"+porch. Not impressive but Im 5'6" around 265!!


----------



## SlipperyPete (Apr 20, 2006)

Hip said:


> You guys are skinney....


Now now. No need to name call.


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

Heres mine. The bike a 07 Haro Xeon. Im 6 ft 4 and fat.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Sedona Az

245 lbs without gear. No need for the where is your helmet comments. My Giro Xen was on my girlfreind and I wasn't going to throw on my Troy Lee full face for toying around.

Crimson


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's another shot taken yesterday morning. Still 6'2, but now 225 lbs. On a XL Turner Highline.


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*I ride with Clyde*

44years young and 230lbs. Couple ladder drops I worked up to on my birthday and then a dirt jump that I just learned this weekend and then turned the pic into something for my desktop.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

dam u guys with good weather.......:madman: 

more snow on the way here in NY


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

Here are some new shots from Wednesday. As of Wed 255 with gear.

Crimson


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

*SST this weekend*

Had an AMAZING day yesterday at the SST flow park, hit the big table top for the first time and actually got a nice shot of it, so here's my huckin' clyde pic. (213# , 6'1")

EDIT: pics were too big, i'll resize and post it later


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice, guys. I need to get some dang action pics asap!!!! Hopefully I don't kill myself doing so....LOL....j/k


----------



## markito200 (Aug 27, 2007)

This my buddy from back in the day! he was about 280 6'5.


----------



## Mad Kobayashi (Nov 29, 2006)

6'2" 210.










jeff


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

From Moab in 2003. On my Enduro Hardtail. Not my biggest Hardtail drop, but the only one I have a picture of. 6 foot, I was about 235 at the time.

Gotta find the video of the 5 foot to flat I did in College.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Results of my best huck to date


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Nothing huge, but got to ride some this weekend! Got a chance to test out my new Versus Blitz II.
Myself...








Shawn...








Joel...








And a look from on top of the drop.


----------



## skunkty14 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Just one...*

From this past weekend. Not the biggest, but has a great double bridge to rock roller to drop. This was snapped milliseconds before a yardsale, no idea what went wrong.

Oh yeah, 5'11" and fat on a 07' RFX.


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*What went wrong...*

I know what went wrong, you used a still camera as opposed to a video camera where we could see the carnage:thumbsup:


----------



## mrr1968 (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks you guys for the motivation... eh... anyone got some extra sack fertilizer I could borrow? I'd love to do some of the stuff you guys are doing but the sack has shriveled over the years into the size, unfortunately, of a dried prune. It's possible to grow a new one?

oh and the right bike might help too I 'spoze. I can't believe the unmerciful punishments you guys are doling out to those bikes. I feel like I am at an AA meeting now...

Hello, I'm 6'1", 260, I ride a ProFlex 4000 and I want to get big air.

Mike


----------



## jimbvrly (Jan 3, 2007)

Start with a new ride, Those proflexs are not for huckin. The new breed of bikes take more punishment than you can fathom. Ride on.


----------



## dieselcruiserhead (Aug 3, 2007)

great pics in this thread..


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

ctrailfreak said:


> Nothing huge, but got to ride some this weekend! Got a chance to test out my new Versus Blitz II.
> Myself...
> 
> 
> ...


Is that bittersweet trail in Osage Beach?


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes... Why? Do you live around there? I'm thinking about riding there again this Saturday if I can make it out that way...


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Just to revive this thread...we need more pics on here.

From BlackRock last Sunday.

Brock...


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

One of the longest jumps I had was about 15 feet long with about 3 feet of air. The rear tire exploded upon landing that was heard over a quarter of a mile away. People came riding up to see who got shot. This was in the non digital era so no pics to speak of.
I weighed around 320 lbs at the time and riding a GT RTS-1.
Memories man.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

AL29er said:


> Are you guys serious? Only 3 clydes on this board who get the tires more than 12" off the ground. Where you at clyde huckers


The only way I am getting my tires 12 inches off the ground is with rocket power or a spectacular crash...neither one is good for me....


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Heres a couple mini hucks one from Hunter Mountain and the really blurry one is just a small 1.5 footer on a local XC trail.


----------



## rewa (Nov 7, 2008)

heres me from a couple of years ago. 6'4 235 pnd. about 20'. hittin over 30' foot now will get pics to post up.


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

im totally stoked now. Im going out tomorrow, so be ready for some mega-clyd hucking pics. 
6ft, 318" on a giant rincon.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Couple from a recent trip to Diablo in NJ.

Me on a small 2 footer.









Fellow clyde Bikezilla on the Doms Denial drop.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

210 Lbs of huckable fun. Not the biggest stuff I have ever done but I like how these pictures came out


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

And a few more the drop is up in Cannonsburg MI. Its around 8-9 feet down, 6 feet out.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Short video of a couple of small tabletops on the 007 trail at 7 Springs in PA. Not exactly hucking, but jumping these small ones have helped me start to get comfortable on bigger jumps.

https://i177.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid177.photobucket.com/albums/w219/be350ka/Patrick7S.flv


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

megeclyde - 6ft, 318" bunnyhop off a small bump in the trail


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Can we get a clyde huckin revival up in the house 










Post your hucks from this season


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

ODP in Bend, OR.









Brock...


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

*I'm in!*

i'm a large one as well, 6'1", 240lbs... Going big at the ski jumps at hood river



























oh, and here is me about .00212331 seconds before breaking my heel bone when i slammed my foot into the ground


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*Old and Fat but still ridin'*

Here's a couple of my friends who are in the 3's with gear on and then a few of me, about 250 with gear and closin in on 46years young


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

this is a cool thread. I'm glad I have a pic to put down.
my 09 Heckler and I (300#). Case mountain, CT.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Couple of vids; they are low quality, sorry.










Brock...


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*Thread bump*

It's spring and time for some fellow clydes to show yer stuff :thumbsup: 
This is me, about 250 geared up and 46 years young doing the baby drop into Holbert Pit


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

6'5" 240 with no gear. Lenz LunchBox 29er


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Cool shots. Nice to see the Clydes huckin' 
I'm 6'5' 230 but no huckin' here. I loose all coordination as soon as I leave the ground.


----------



## greasemeat (Oct 23, 2009)

Sure I'll huck, on someone else's bike! Don't want to hurt my baby


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I can't believe this is the best photo, me teaching a beginners lesson on drop offs.
Only a few feet onto an easy roller.

The only reason this is entertaining is the second photo.

'07 Rip9 worlds best designed and worst made bike.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

about 8 feet out and 15 down 





pic of me going over that gap its crappy and into the sun but ill take better ones next time


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

damn you guys are nuts!


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Just to keep this thread alive...
The first is what a true 20' out and 10' down looks like 2/3 of the way through and second is just playing on a wooden table that is about 30' if you hit the dirt and 25 or so if you clear the top.

Brock...


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice HUCKS!

I don't have any pics, but a couple video/helmet videos.

I'm 6'6" 225 pounds.
Post Canyon - Hood River Oregon. Me hucking and eating the ground.





Bend oregon. 4-5 foot drop? not really sure flat as hell landing it was fun but hurts the ankles.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

KTM, is that Funner? I'm not a Bend expert (only ridden there a handful of times)...anyway, there is a 3' or so to flat on Funner that is less than smooth.

Carry on.

Brock...


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

ImaKlyde said:


> KTM, is that Funner? I'm not a Bend expert (only ridden there a handful of times)...anyway, there is a 3' or so to flat on Funner that is less than smooth.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Brock...


No its on Ben's trail, I always go around it on my way back to phils trailhead but decided to jump it this time. The ones on funner are smaller...well maybe the one at the top from wanoga/funner is the same? but its got a landing pad/transition.

Edit: this video I just made last night shows it better (last year when I chickend out)


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*240 without gear 6ft. tall.*

A couple small ones on the rigid steel ss 29er and general fun riding!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

A couple more...


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*remember this thread?*

bad pic.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

pic not working


----------



## Qubo_2408 (Dec 31, 2011)

6'4" 255lbs on a hardtail


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*Revive this...*

I gotta start putting stuff up here to keep this alive.
This is the E.T. feature at Blackrock yesterday. Tranny starts "about" 30' out from lip but you could go bigger...lots bigger. I'm happy to get a few feet into the tranny.

Brock...


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

Here I am jumping a double my kids and I built. I still love to catch air when I can. I am 225ish.

The next one is me and the kids doing a high jump contest off of a car ramp in our driveway, guess who won?:thumbsup:


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Let's keep this thread rolling and going.

I can't find the vid of the full Salad Tosser: step up/road gap, but when I do...






Brock...


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

Dino's runaround at Blackrock.






Brock...


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice. That looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## SmittyPDX (Oct 25, 2011)

ImaKlyde said:


> Dino's runaround at Blackrock.
> 
> Brock...


This is on Granny's Kitchen right? In person that drop looks stupid scary...good work Brock.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

SmittyPDX said:


> This is on Granny's Kitchen right? In person that drop looks stupid scary...good work Brock.


Dino's Runaround splits off the bottom run of Bonzai. Right before Bonzai starts it's last little DH section before popping out by Basic, Dino's is to the right. Granny's has some badass riding for sure though. That drop looks skeery for sure! Riding it is SO SIMILAR to the Cake Drop below Halo Drop it's crazy. Gotta roll a tiny bit slower but it's similar. More like the Cliff drop now that I'm typing it, but it's one of those that made me wonder why I was worried...after I hit it. Dino's is super fun. Even though I've done it several times the Salad Tosser is the one that truly weirds me out still. If you're looking for fat guys to ride with up there I'll let you know the next time we go. Shoot me your email if you want.

Brock...


----------

